# Have people had success with FET following a chemical pregnancy/ miscarriage?



## Daisy L (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello,
I had a chemical pregnancy last week and now I am wondering if I should continue with my frozen embies (I've got 7, which have all reached Blastocyst stage)

What scares me is that with ICSI they can only determine that the sperm and subsequent embryos look normal - they can't look at the genetic make up. Since chemical pregnancies often occur as nature's way of dealing with an abnormality, I wonder if embryos from the same batch are likely to have the same problems.
It would be really helpful to hear other people's experience - have you conceived with a FET from the same batch following a chemical pregnancy/ miscarriage?
Or did you find a pattern emerging each time?

I am just so scared that I could spend all of this year having my hopes raised and then dashed.

All advice really welcomed
Daisy x


----------



## meobs (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Daisy

I am sorry to hear about your sad news.  I too had a very early miscarriage (fresh cycle) and then went on to have a DD with FET.  So yes it is possible to get BFP afterwards.  Unfortunately have not been so lucky since but will keep trying to use our 6 little frosties.

Good luck with your decisions and treatment.
Love
Meobs
xxx


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Daisy,

I've had two chemical pregnancies from two different fresh ICSI cycles...  I am now going to use frozen embryos from one or both of those cycles in an upcoming FET... It's a great question that you have.

It's great to hear Meobs that it can work!

Best wishes,
Anji


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I had a BFN on my fresh cycle with 2 embies, remaining 5 were frozen at day 2 - they were thawed and taken to blast - all survived but only 1 romped away as really strong - my ticker says the rest.

I done a unmedicated FET also.

Good luck with the dilemma.

Sue


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi

We were successful on our 2nd IVF but unfortunately I miscarried that was in the August/September, we then decided to use the 2 frozen eggs we had from the same cycle and that produced out little boy so not all eggs from the same batch will result in failure and I would say to use your frozen eggs, I had a FET on a natural cycle and it was much easier than a normal IVF cycle.

Good luck

Michelle x


----------

